# Abraham Van de Velde



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2007)

Abraham Van de Velde, Dutch Puritan (1614 - June 7, 1677) and minister at Middleburg, was the author of several works, including, most notably, _The Wonders of the Most High (A 125 Year History of the United Netherlands 1550 - 1675), or, Indication of the causes, ways and means whereby the United Provinces, against the expectation of the whole world, were elevated in such a marvelous way from their previous oppression to such great, awe inspiring riches and acclaim. As related by several eminent historians, and which after the manner of the time are compiled to a necessary and profitable use_.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 2, 2007)

I knew the translator of VandeVelde quite well, Mr. Gilbert Zekveld. He and I worked together on quite a few projects. He would do the translating and then I would do the editing. Gilbert was a retired dairy farmer who spent all his time translating good stuff from Dutch into English. He died a couple of years ago. In the last years of his life I was blessed to receive a rich bounty of books, many of them Puritan, from Gilbert. 

The Wonders of the Most High is an interesting and valuable book, but English readers should know that it is an abridged translation. Gilbert left out certain parts that he didn't like. In a book review for Christian Renewal I mentioned this (along with some other infelicities) and it resulted in Gilbert contacting me and so our friendship began. 

Gilbert was a godly man, an Israelite in whom there was no guile. Some of his work can be found at Spindleworks.com with various authors (including Herman Bavinck) and some also at my own website.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2007)

That is fascinating -- thanks for sharing that information. 

I am so grateful for those who take the time and effort to translate such works into English. I wish that translations like this one were full and complete (for example, I am still hoping that someone will translate the final section of Wilhelmus à Brakel's _The Christian's Reasonable Service_, ie., his exposition of Revelation, into English -- the translator explains why he chose not to do so here).

May the Lord continue to raise up much-needed translators!


----------

